# Brought a Pair of Fantail



## Kannan1984 (May 19, 2008)

Last weekend i have brought a pair of fantail

The pet shop keeper told like ' it already mated pair'

It looks fine and moving friendly with each other.

My Question is,

Are fantails are good parents?
Will they mate and produce fertile egg and hatch by its own?

In some website , i saw some lines on fantails saying like
they were not very good parents.

Further male fantail have its tail left oriented
female looks fine..

Soon i will share the pic.....


----------



## Chigglesworth (Feb 9, 2007)

I had a roller/fantail pair raise very large, healthy babies. The fantail was a really good mommy.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Kannan1984 said:


> Last weekend i have brought a pair of fantail
> 
> The pet shop keeper told like ' it already mated pair'
> 
> ...


My fantails are excellent parents. They don't even want me to check on them!
With mine, BOTH parents stay with the baby at the same time, if the hen walks away, the cock will herd her right back to the nest.With them, I have to put the food and water dish close by.


----------



## Kannan1984 (May 19, 2008)

*Nice to hear*

Nice to hear possitive thoughts about fantails,..

Let me see few more weeks ,whether it is laying eggs or not ,..

Everything clear,.....

My male fantile have its tail oriented left most than right?
Is it ok?


----------



## scoobyz11 (Jun 4, 2008)

My pair's of indian fantail's are awesome parent's.
Some people say you need to cut their tail's for breeding so they can mate but this is not needed to be done. My fantail's mated, laid and raised their young perfectly and this was my first time with fantail's.

Good luck with your's

Imjid

Like i say a clean pigeon is a healthy pigeon. www.pigeon-pad.piczo.com


----------



## Kannan1984 (May 19, 2008)

*Thanks Scooby*

Thanks u very much for ur response,.
This is my first pair of fantails,.

Shop keeper told like its already mated pair..

How long should i wait for them to lay eggs in my new envirnment?


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Fantails are so beautiful....good luck with them/


----------



## Kannan1984 (May 19, 2008)

*What does it mean*

Today my female as well as male fantails sit on the nest box
and raise a very big coo sound and shakes one side wing,..

What does it mean actually.

Both did this one after another..


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Kannan1984 said:


> Today my female as well as male fantails sit on the nest box
> and raise a very big coo sound and shakes one side wing,..
> 
> What does it mean actually.
> ...


I think they are getting ready to make you some baby fantails! Do they have nesting material?

Terry


----------



## Kannan1984 (May 19, 2008)

*Is it*

I have my nest box filled with sand.
Currently no materials are there for them to put it in the box.


----------



## Kannan1984 (May 19, 2008)

*Yesterday and today*

Usually i use to place food at early morning 7.30am
for the past two days , My Male fantail bird not allowing female to come and eat.
If it try to come , male bitting using beak ,..
Its not leave female to roaming around also.
Finally it sits on nest box , after that only lt leave her as it is.

Why my male doing like this when no eggs are there in nest box?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Kannan...

I don't think sand is a good material for a nest box. But, I could be wrong.

How big IS their nesting box? How are they housed?

Best of everything with your lovely Fans! 

Shi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Kannan1984 said:


> Usually i use to place food at early morning 7.30am
> for the past two days , My Male fantail bird not allowing female to come and eat.
> If it try to come , male bitting using beak ,..
> Its not leave female to roaming around also.
> ...


Your male bird is what we call "driving" his hen to the nest. In other words, he knows that she is about to lay eggs and he doesn't want other male birds getting to her. Even if he is the only male, it does not matter. That is just what the males do. You need to put a small bowl of seeds by the nest bowl so that she can eat. Hens can loose weight very quickly by the male treating them this way. When you have pairs on eggs, it's best if you can to keep the feed by the nest bowl. That way they can eat any time they want to.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> ...You need to put a small bowl of seeds by the nest bowl so that she can eat...


I also include a water source, so she can stay hydrated.


----------



## Kannan1984 (May 19, 2008)

*i have filled it with Sand*

I have used flower pot as nest box.
It will be like 'V shaped' flower pot with the diameter of 25cm.

I have fill the pot with sand.

Soon i will share the photo of my nest,..
HOw many days should i wait for them to lay eggs.
Actully i have time to offfer food only at early morning, Weekends only i use to moniter my pegion most of the time.

I haven't seen them crossed each other .
At what time pegions use to mate each other normally?


----------

